# JPEG aus HexString erstellen



## remraf (19. Okt 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
im Zuge einer Schnittstelle muss ich aus einem HexString ein Jpeg erstellen und im file system ablegen. Leider bin ich nirgends fündig geworden, wie das gehen kann. Hab mir die JAI Api angesehen und nichts gefunden (heißt aber nicht, dass es damit nicht möglich ist!). Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

tia
remraf

PS: um das ganze zu testen wäre ich auch sehr dankbar, falls jemand weiß wie man ein JPEG in einen HexString konvertiert.


----------



## Oxygenic (20. Okt 2004)

Was ist das denn für ein "Hexstring"? Die rohe Bitmap eines Bildes bekannter Breite und Höhe?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Okt 2004)

verwende byte[] als Klebstoff

die umwandlungen 
  hexstring -> byte[]
  byte[] -> hexstring
sind simpel, und
  jpg->byte[]
  byte[]->jpg
erledigt die API (binary streams)


----------

